# Have You Deleted Index.dat files lately?



## Bvr01Fvr (Aug 10, 2002)

Do you want to view the url addresses stored within the well hidden index.dat files? Download Index.dat Viewer. You may want to delete these files because they keep growing and growing storing iformation on your surfing habits. 


> If you are using Windows, chances are that all your browsing history is stored in some hidden files. Even if most people are unaware of that, Internet Explorer keeps these records and does not delete them when you empty your browser cache.


P.S. This file will fit on a floppy so that you can checkout other computers!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2003)

Thanks for the link. I'll just give it a try on a non English-language system and see if it works on that too. 

I think it is just better to empty them, but you have to modify Delindex.bat to work in whatever language you are using.

DELINDEX & INDEX.DAT FILES


----------



## Bvr01Fvr (Aug 10, 2002)

Chattan

Your link that provides batch files are great for deleting these files. The link I provided only gives an option to view index.dat files but won't delete them.


----------



## Merry_Meet (Jun 4, 2003)

Bvr01Fvr I am unable to access that link with IE and NS (page not found). Do you know of another way in? I am quite curious 
(the delindex file instructions are too much for this novice  )

amy


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Merry Meet,

try this link :

http://216.239.37.104/search?q=cache:sfFZoMwB6JAJ:www.exits.ro/index-dat-files.html+&hl=en&ie=UTF-8

Its a link to Google's Cache of the page.

If it doesn't work riight click the original poster's link in your IE Address Bar and select copy / then paste in Google. Thats what I did. Again the main link did not function but select the Google Cache Option further down.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Merry_Meet:_
> *I am unable to access that link with IE and NS (page not found). Do you know of another way in? I am quite curious
> (The delindex file instructions are too much for this novice.)
> 
> amy *


Hello Amy,

Delindex is VERY easy to use. You just download the file and drag and drop, or cut and paste to: C:\Delindex.bat , if you are using '98 or copy it onto your bootdiskette if using ME.

All you have to do then is to boot into DOS and type:

C:\>delindex , and press enter, with Windows '98, or:

A:\>delindex , and press enter, with Windows ME.

The file itself is only 32Kb and most of the files which you need to delete will ONLY delte in DOS as they CANNOT be deleted whilst Windows is running.

DELINDEX ENGLISH http://www.burzurq.com/forum/delindex.html


----------



## Bvr01Fvr (Aug 10, 2002)

Merry Meet

That link is from Romania and the server is probably down right now. But this link also has a viewer and has more revealing info too!

P.S. Although this program is meant to be installed onto the hardrive, I directed the setup file to install the program to a floppy disk. After that, I deleted all the extra files and registry keys that the setup installed to my C: drive that was linked to the program on the floppy. The result is that the exe still works fine from the floppy alone which means you can spy on the surfing habits of other computers at work.


----------



## Gary R (Aug 9, 2001)

But, to get to DOS, you have start Windows, so isn't Windows running anyway when you're in DOS?


What does "Delindex" do that "Spider" or "Window Washer" don't?

Does "Delindex" have a Removal program, or is everything in one folder where to get rid of it all you do is delete its folder?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gary R:_
> *But, to get to DOS, you have start Windows, so isn't Windows running anyway when you're in DOS?*


You've gotten too used to the GUI!  If you boot a DOS floppy, there's no Windows involved. Also, you can boot directly to DOS with W95/98. Finally, you can have a dual-boot to DOS with any O/S.


----------



## rameam (Mar 15, 2003)

Can't get to this link for Delindex. Copied and pasted the .txt file into word. That's not the program is it?


----------



## Bvr01Fvr (Aug 10, 2002)

It's a batch file. If it came with a .TXT extension, you will need to rename the extension to .BAT for it to work. If you are using WinXP, it probably won't work because it was not written for that particular system.


----------



## DVOM (Jun 21, 2002)

You can get rid of the index.dat with Spider v1.16

Alternately, when I ran 98 I used a batch file I called "gone.bat" which I put in the root of C.

I'd boot to DOS and type "gone" at the C prompt and it'd take care of it.

Copy and paste the bold into notepad, name it "gone.bat" or whatever just so it ends in ".bat", put it into the root of C and have at it:

*smartdrv
for %%x in (cookies history recent temp tempor~1) do deltree /y c:\windows\%%x\*.**

I edited out the "cookies" reference as I managed them with another program.


----------



## Bvr01Fvr (Aug 10, 2002)

I found that after I installed SP1, Spider didn't work half of the time in WinXP. So I did a search in DOS for all hidden Index.dat files and made myself a simple batch file that has to be executed in the safe mode with command prompt option. It works pretty well! Infact, one of these days I might try adding it to my autoexec.bat file to see how well it runs on startup.


----------

